# Full/Partial Term Embrionic Death in Manouria(WARNING GRAPHIC PHOTOS)



## tortadise (Oct 27, 2013)

Well yet again I failed to hatch any manouria emys emys this year. Guess it will wait until next year again to try. I am amazed at how some are partial term deaths, and some are almost full term deaths. These guys just sure have been a boggling pain to get any to hatch. One day I will succeed with this species.

Partial Term Death.
This was incubated to be male at 83 degrees. Was about 40% developed.




Full Term
This was incubated as female at 86 degrees. The tortoise was fully developed, Finger nails, eyes, beak, scutes, tail, etc... just need a little longer but stopped developing.


----------



## bigred (Oct 27, 2013)

This is very interesting, I was following up on your other thread about these guys. Someday it will happen


----------



## tortadise (Oct 27, 2013)

bigred said:


> This is very interesting, I was following up on your other thread about these guys. Someday it will happen



Indeed it will. I went out on a branch this year and tried something completely different. It worked well up until the final term of development and then total deceased. Next year I will try to stick with the method that worked best for me 3 years ago.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2013)

Everything I've been reading says you need to incubate cooler than other species. So I think 83F would have been the high end.

This past hatch for me this year was incubated at 83F because I read that this is the preferred temps - 25.6-28.9Â° C

Because I've always wanted to hatch females, previously I've been incubating at 86F. Haven't had any luck at that temp at all. This time 8 eggs hatched.


----------



## AnnV (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: Full/Partial Term Embrionic Death in Manouria(WARNING GRAPHIC PHOTOS)*



tortadise said:


> Well yet again I failed to hatch any manouria emys emys this year. Guess it will wait until next year again to try. I am amazed at how some are partial term deaths, and some are almost full term deaths. These guys just sure have been a boggling pain to get any to hatch. One day I will succeed with this species.
> 
> Partial Term Death.
> This was incubated to be male at 83 degrees. Was about 40% developed.
> ...



What a disappointment to get so close. I hope they go full term next year.


----------



## wellington (Oct 30, 2013)

That's too bad Kelly. Sucks when hard dedicated work just falls short. Good luck next time.


----------



## sibi (Oct 30, 2013)

What a waste! One day, Kelly, and it will all be worth it!


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 30, 2013)

Just keep trying you'll get there . You got a good following of fingers crossed and eyes closed waiting with you bud .


----------



## edwardbo (Oct 31, 2013)

Primitive species ,try not to make process so exacting ,cooler , less stable , like the primitive mother would do , vary a little . Tweak your methods .


Many story of eggs taking a long time to hatch ,were they rotting , smelling bad , dead when you opened them ? I've made the mistake of thinking they were dead only to kill a baby , felt worse than bad .


----------



## tortadise (Nov 1, 2013)

edwardbo said:


> Primitive species ,try not to make process so exacting ,cooler , less stable , like the primitive mother would do , vary a little . Tweak your methods .
> 
> 
> Many story of eggs taking a long time to hatch ,were they rotting , smelling bad , dead when you opened them ? I've made the mistake of thinking they were dead only to kill a baby , felt worse than bad .





Well this year I removed the non fertile ones 50% into the average incubation period. This species seems to have some sort of symbiotic relationship with teeny tiny gnats. These gnats drill through the egg and lay maggots that last year ate a few of good developing babies. Compared to last years full developed and living specimens, these were dead in last stages of development process. So I think perhaps I kept them too wet ambient, and substrate too dry. It was either of the 2. Because that was the only change in method from previous attempts. I will succeed at this species for sure. Unfortunately It takes some trial and error.


----------

